# Blue Ridge Barbecue Festival



## Jack W. (May 28, 2007)

Tryon, NC.  June 8-9, 2007.

A KCBS event nestled in the mountains of NC.  "Common Interest" will be cooking all events.  We haven't decided on an Anything Butt yet, but we will do our best to make the grade in butts, ribs, brisket and chicken.

If anyone is in the area and wants to hang out with us you're more than welcome.  Hey, we even got a banner so you can tell which team we are.
For those in the know, that's a huge step up.  I'm ususally pretty non-descript at these things.

Look for Common Interest.  Featuring Jack W. and Co. and the renouned Finney.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 28, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Tryon, NC.  June 8-9, 2007.
> 
> A KCBS event nestled in the mountains of NC.  "Common Interest" will be cooking all events.  We haven't decided on an Anything Butt yet, but we will do our best to make the grade in butts, ribs, brisket and chicken.
> 
> ...



I didn't know you needed a towl bitch?


----------



## Jack W. (May 28, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Jack W.":174b2d6p]Tryon, NC.  June 8-9, 2007.
> 
> A KCBS event nestled in the mountains of NC.  "Common Interest" will be cooking all events.  We haven't decided on an Anything Butt yet, but we will do our best to make the grade in butts, ribs, brisket and chicken.
> 
> ...



I didn't know you needed a towl bitch?  [/quote:174b2d6p]

Everybody needs a good towel bitch. 8)


----------



## Larry D. (May 28, 2007)

I'm planning to be there as a spectator again.  I'll look for you on Saturday.


----------



## Finney (May 29, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":279uugtm][quote="Jack W.":279uugtm]Tryon, NC.  June 8-9, 2007.
> 
> A KCBS event nestled in the mountains of NC.  "Common Interest" will be cooking all events.  We haven't decided on an Anything Butt yet, but we will do our best to make the grade in butts, ribs, brisket and chicken.
> 
> ...



I didn't know you needed a towl bitch?  [/quote:279uugtm]

*Everybody needs a good towel bitch*. 8)  [/quote:279uugtm]

That's why me and Rev Jr have Larry.  :roll:


----------



## Larry D. (May 29, 2007)

Willy T. said:
			
		

> We'll be there startin' Wed. night to set up.Come by and give us a holler.Might even put ya to work  .
> 
> Willy T.



I'll probably get there Friday afternoon. Can you smuggle me in so I don't have to pay admission?   [smilie=a_bluesmile.gif] 

Will work for 'que!


----------



## Jack W. (May 31, 2007)

Dissapointment today.  My cookin' buddy and master taster Finney, has had an unfortunate turn in his calendar.      It looks like I'll be dishin' it up with Mary and Kait next weekend.  

We'll miss you Fin. 

Jack


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 1, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Dissapointment today.  My cookin' buddy and master taster Finney, has had an unfortunate turn in his calendar.      It looks like I'll be dishin' it up with Mary and Kait next weekend.
> 
> We'll miss you Fin.
> 
> Jack



I know someone else near by that would be MORE than willing to help.  You let me know and I'll give him a call! [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Finney (Jun 1, 2007)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Dissapointment today.  My cookin' buddy and master taster Finney, has had an unfortunate turn in his calendar.      It looks like I'll be dishin' it up with Mary and Kait next weekend.
> 
> We'll miss you Fin.
> 
> Jack



I'm going to miss me being there more than you will.    I've been looking forward to this one since you put it on the calendar (before even).  Unfortunately because of everything else going on with life the thing that got scheduled for the same time just can't be rescheduled for later.  If you need anything before the comp let me know and I'll try to help.


----------

